# Hungary is opening its borders



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

Hungary is reopening its borders to all regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Well, yes, in the current situation...all fears about the virus must be set aside. If we have another outbreak, we will just have to deal with it. Helping the Ukrainians is our first priority.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

I suspect just as we're booking flights, and holiday venues the Russian Ukranian war will bring a halt to flights


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

These people are fleeing for their lives.  Chic, you just can't let go of that vaccine issue. When Ukrainian mothers are giving birth in underground maternity hospitals because bombs are being dropped on them and their newborn babies, bringing up vaccination issues seems pretty farfetched to me.  Of course, any normal, sane country without a madman running it will let desperate refugees in.

Holly, we are probably on the verge of WW3. And that is not an exaggeration. Probably everything in European (and maybe American?) life will be affected. So far, it's just gas prices here, but who knows what's ahead?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> These people are fleeing for their lives.  Chic, you just can't let go of that vaccine issue. When Ukrainian mothers are giving birth in underground maternity hospitals because bombs are being dropped on them and their newborn babies, bringing up vaccination issues seems pretty farfetched to me.  Of course, any normal, sane country without a madman running it will let desperate refugees in.
> 
> *Holly, we are probably on the verge of WW3. And that is not an exaggeration. Probably everything in European (and maybe American?) life will be affected. So far, it's just gas prices here, but who knows what's ahead?*


I know this only too well Sunny, despite the fact we left Europe recently we're still very much attached geographically to Europe, so we're all very aware in the Uk how close we are to WW3... . Petrol and oil prices are double here than what they are in the USA... my Private medical Insurance has now risen by 40 % this month ..so I've had to cancel that.. and our Gas and Electricity bills are due to rise by a massive 54 % as of the 1st of April... so do understand we are very much aware here in the UK what's going on with regard this Russia/Ukraine situation,  we're already suffering from it in many ways here ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> These people are fleeing for their lives.  Chic, you just can't let go of that vaccine issue. When Ukrainian mothers are giving birth in underground maternity hospitals because bombs are being dropped on them and their newborn babies, bringing up vaccination issues seems pretty farfetched to me.  Of course, any normal, sane country without a madman running it will let desperate refugees in.
> 
> Holly, we are probably on the verge of WW3. And that is not an exaggeration. Probably everything in European (and maybe American?) life will be affected. So far, it's just gas prices here, but who knows what's ahead?


Agree, I try to put myself in the shoes of the Ukrainians, so devastating, it's hard to even imagine.  I find it hard not to wish for the best for those poor people, so many had to flee their own country for no reason except being attacked by a violent dictator.  So many men, women and children dead, killed by Putin.  Much respect for the Ukrainians and the bordering countries that are helping them during this horrific time.....not so much for those who still passively whine about life saving vaccines during a deadly worldwide pandemic.  Shameful.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

If Russia Attacks us..we have nowhere to flee to... we're an Island, we can't just run over  the next border, we have no borders,  so we'll be sitting ducks...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> If Russia Attacks us..we have nowhere to flee to... we're an Island, we can't just run over  the next border, we have no borders,  so we'll be sitting ducks...


You've done it before, you CAN do it again.  Britain is Great, and Brave.  Just hope nothing happens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> If Russia Attacks us..we have nowhere to flee to... we're an Island, we can't just run over  the next border, we have no borders,  so we'll be sitting ducks...


Well hopefully that will never happen Holly.  But, the more this power hungry dictator gets away with, the more he'll be encouraged to go further.  If he destroys Ukraine completely and takes over, that's not the end......guaranteed.  I'm glad so many are uniting to help these people, I hope this killing stops quickly and they all can go back home and live a peaceful life with whatever family they have left.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You've done it before, you CAN do it again.  Britain is Great, and Brave.  Just hope nothing happens.


yes we're the most courageous nation, we've won every war we've ever fought but that was then when we had an army .. not now when people are so sensitive to everything and anything...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well hopefully that will never happen Holly.  But, the more this power hungry dictator gets away with, the more he'll be encouraged to go further.  If he destroys Ukraine completely and takes over, that's not the end......guaranteed.  I'm glad so many are uniting to help these people, I hope this killing stops quickly and they all can go back home and live a peaceful life with whatever family they have left.


This is all everyone can hope for ...if he gets away with it other dictators will join him.. then we're in for full on War!!...so we have to pray this will never happen ..


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I suspect just as we're booking flights, and holiday venues the Russian Ukranian war will bring a halt to flights


That's true. I have a friend living there whom I would like to visit but he is very close to the Ukraine border.


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes we're the most courageous nation, we've won every war we've ever fought but that was then when we had an army .. not now when people are so sensitive to everything and anything...


What about the American revolution Hols? And the Crimea? And the Sudan? England is one of the best but I think you did lose a couple. No offense to a great nation.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

chic said:


> What about the American revolution Hols? And the Crimea? And the Sudan? England is one of the best but I think you did lose a couple. No offense to a great nation.


American revolution 1781.. almost 250 years ago...we surrendered.. once..

Crimea..?..The British didn't lose that war we Won... 1856

Sudan..we didn't lose that war we Won... 1891


----------



## Gaer (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is all everyone can hope for ...if he gets away with it other dictators will join him.. then we're in for full on War!!...so we have to pray this will never happen ..


@hollydolly, This, IMO, is the very beginning of World War Three.  But,
Don't be afraid.  Be strong!  Don't be afraid of anything that happens in your life!  
You are stronger than you  ever thought!
Make no decisions out of fear.
Just, whatever happens, DON'T BE AFRAID! 

AT WHAT POINT does the world rush in and put a stop to these horrific acts?
The world has to stop making decisions out of fear!
Again, IMO.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I know this only too well Sunny, despite the fact we left Europe recently we're still very much attached geographically to Europe, so we're all very aware in the Uk how close we are to WW3... . Petrol and oil prices are double here than what they are in the USA... my Private medical Insurance has now risen by 40 % this month ..so I've had to cancel that.. and our Gas and Electricity bills are due to rise by a massive 54 % as of the 1st of April... so do understand we are very much aware here in the UK what's going on with regard this Russia/Ukraine situation,  we're already suffering from it in many ways here ....


That's truly awful, Holly.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

It will help if Britain, Europe, and other places join America in boycotting Russian oil.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It will help if Britain, Europe, and other places join America in boycotting Russian oil.


Might as well, the price of oil at the moment is through the roof.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It will help if Britain, Europe, and other places join America in boycotting Russian oil.


We already have..


----------

